# Daily CTG's



## smile4loubie (Apr 26, 2011)

ERGHHH =(
I have to go into hospital every day for 2 hour monitoring on Imogen's heartbeat etc as I've had to reduce my insulin intake by over half, and still reducing it. Its a 30 min trip there and 30 mins back but I don't drive so mum or alan is having to take time off work to take me =( 
I have really bad carpel tunnel in my hand (most of you know I only have one hand anyway) and its getting to the point were I can't use it its that painful. 
Im 36 weeks tomorrow and hoping they induce me asap as I really don't know how much longer I can cope with this all tbh. 
I'm being worn down mentally by all the hospital trips and prodding and poking and testing ... don't get me wrong I know its in Imogen's.. and mine for that matter .. best interests and I'm soooo grateful they are looking after us and I know I shouldnt be complaining but it really is getting on top of me and getting me down...

on the plus side my hba1c is 5.7 =)


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 26, 2011)

hi can you ask if you can be induced soon?


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 26, 2011)

Im going to try lol don't know what they will say though as they were pretty adamant to keep her in till 38 weeks x


----------



## rachelha (Apr 26, 2011)

That is a brilliant hba1c!!  Well done.

I got to hate those monitors with a passion.  I remeber how over the moon I was to see the trace the first time, then I came to hate it.  

You have my sympathy, I was so uncomfortable in the last few days I could not wait to get Nathan out.  I would ask them why they are so determined to keep her in, is there anything that does not develop until the last couple of weeks?


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 26, 2011)

They've said its because they want a mature baby...... helpful or what lol xx


----------



## Mark T (Apr 26, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> They've said its because they want a mature baby...... helpful or what lol xx


In theory you are almost full-term stage at 36 weeks.  I believe the last few weeks are just the baby packing on a bit of fat to help it survive outside the mothers body because they have very little heat conservation ability.

I don't believe it matters otherwise, all that happens is that they hit the early development stages a little later then 40-week babies born on the same day (I have friends with children born premature).  That won't matter all that much when they are 18 of course.


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 26, 2011)

I totally understand where you're coming from. I hated my weekly CTGs but I am so thankful I had them as the one I had on the day Imogen was born saved her life. She was born with a whole list of problems and I had my c-section because she was distressed. The doctor who operated on me said if I'd gone in for my induction on the 1st April, there'd have been a 80% chance I'd have lost her.

I know it's a pain to have done but like you said.. it is in yours and Imogen's best interests and it's not too much longer to wait now. I really hope your birth runs smoother than mine did. I feel robbed of not having feel my waters break, a single contraction or any part of labour. xx


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 26, 2011)

It not a case of putting a bit of weight on...  It has more to do with lung function abilities,  There are a lot of changes happening within the babies lungs with development and preparations for the lungs to take over the oxonating of the baby from the plecenta..

A baby born at 35 weeks could have a better chance of avoiding lung complications than one born at 37 weeks

This is why at around this time they increase the monitoring, they are checking all the signs to ensure that tells them baby will be born able to support their own breathing and reduce the risks of complications to the lowest level possible..

It's hard going I know but hold in there it's not long to go and once you've got little Imogen in your arms after a safe arrival, you will forget all the hassle and frustration of traveling back and forward...


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aah - I know it is frustrating and you just want baby here - I remember those days well and it was 23 years ago - but just think 2 whole weeks left of unbroken sleep! Make the most of it, it will soon be here! Good luck with it all and I am sure all will be forgotten once baby arrives


----------



## Mark T (Apr 26, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> ...but just think 2 whole weeks left of unbroken sleep!...


...of unbroken sleep for the next 7 or 8 years

Ooops, not supposed to mention that bit


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just thought to help you enjoy and appreciate the last few days of freedom, you might want to look at my post in the jokes section yesterday called the 'mom song' - after watching it I am sure you won't mind waiting a little longer!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh i wish it was unbroken sleep but I'm waking up every half hour or so with pains in my hands and feet lol


----------



## margie (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Lou - sorry its all got to the chore stage. Most non-diabetic people I know have got to the stage where they are fed up with the pregnancy and just wanted the baby to be born.

Try and find some time to relax over the next couple of weeks. It won't be long now though until you will be able to hold and admire little Imogen.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 27, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> Oh i wish it was unbroken sleep but I'm waking up every half hour or so with pains in my hands and feet lol



i really simpathise with you and i have only 5 days!!!!


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 27, 2011)

Woo exciting times ahead  x


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 29, 2011)

Its horrid but they could want to keep you in for the whole time you have left, that would be worse. Its for all the right reasons. Not long left. Its horrid at the end and i only got to 34 weeks. She will be so worth it the first time you hold her. xxx


----------

